# European Union & the EURO



## Cotswolder

Reposted from old Forum

For those of you travelling to Europe I feel a little clarification is needed regarding the European Union and the Euro.
There are now 27 countries in the European Union as follows :
*Austria*
*Belgium*
Bulgaria _[joined 1st January 2007]_
*Cyprus*
Czech Republic
Denmark
Estonia _ [due to convert 1st January 2011] _
*Finland*
*France*
*Germany*
*Greece*
Hungary
*Ireland*
*Italy*
Latvia
Lithuania _ Due to convert 1st January 2010]_
*Luxembourg*
Malta
*Netherlands*
Poland
*Portugal*
Romania _[joined 1st January 2007]_
*Slovakia* _started use on 1st January 2009] _
*Slovenia* _[started use on 1st January 2007]_
*Spain*
Sweden
United Kingdom.

Of these only the 15 in bold use the Euro as their currency. All others listed still use their own currency.

On the other hand Andorra, Kosovo, Montenegro, Monaco, San Marino and the Vatican City are not members of the EU but do officially use the Euro as their currency.

Currently 3 more countries, Croatia, Macedonia & Turkey are seeking admission to the EU

All other European countries in Europe are NOT in the EU although some are applying for entry.

See this European Union Map for more information

Hope this helps clear up any queries.


----------

